# TU Be or Not TUTU Be



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That is the question...
Okay, off with dis tootoo. I wike nekkidness!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Brit, tu tu cute.:wub::wub: but just as cute naked:blush:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She really hated that tutu. LOL! I couldn't get her to pose until I took it off. I think it tickled her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:eek2_gelb2: WHAT:w00t: Cosy NAKED close my eyes:HistericalSmiley: awww Brit she's adorable:heart: love her tutu


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Brit, tu tu cute.:wub::wub: but just as cute naked:blush:


Brit, Sue, you took the exact words out of my mouth! :yes:

Cosy is adorable. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwwww! Cosy is always so cute!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Brit, tu tu cute.:wub::wub: but just as cute naked:blush:


Brit, Sue, you took the exact words out of my mouth! :yes:

Cosy is adorable. :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy is gorgeous with our without her tutu. Love those pics!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha! Way TUTUTUTUTUTUTUTU CUTE!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cosy looks adorable with or without her Tutu.:wub: May i ask where you got that adorable tutu and the bow to match?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Debbie, I made the headband (she hates it) and the tutu. The top is a little harness I've had for years that just matched the color of the tutu.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow what a little cutie, with or without tutu


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Cosy is such a little doll!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What a little pretty pink primadonna!!! Cosy is the icing on the Cake!! What a doll!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Fabulous job, Brit!!! I love the tutu and the headband.

Cosy is the most adorable fluff -- but you already know that (and so does she). Love the pictures.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh I love her in her tutu! The bodice is so sweet looking with the little flowers...love it!

Cosy even got a tutu bow! lol


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Cosy, my sweetie, you are just tu tu adorable!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! Cosy looks so adorable in a tutu. :tender:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such super cute pics of little Cosy!!:wub::wub:
i love that pink headband that you made!!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL very cute!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww sweet Cosy looks adorable either way, always.


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

But the Tutu looks so cute on you, Cosy! Ohhh you are cute naked too =D


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

What a cutie pie- she looks beautiful in her tutu and headband!! Tu bad she didn't like it!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Brit,Cosy is adorable in her pink tutu!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, Brit!!! I can't believe you made that beautiful tutu and headband!! That's amazing!! Cosy looks gorgeous as always!! I love that little princess!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, major cuteness!!!! :heart:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cosy is adorable no matter what! That's one cute tutu but she pulls off naked very well too. :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Post deleted at the request of Brit.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She is tutu cute both dressed and nekkid!!!!  *melt*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope no one clicks on that, Joy. That doesn't look reputable to me. Apple heads???? I don't make tutus. I made A tutu. LOL I hope you are not insinuating that is me.

ETA: I requested Joy remove her post because it insinuated that breeder might be me. It is NOT.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

ty joy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Cosy is tu-tu adorable, with or without the tu-tu. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO ~ Cosy cracks me up :HistericalSmiley: 

LBB: I prefer her naked

Jops: You are such a Perv, you make me sick

LBB: You're jealous

Jops: Yes, I'm jealous of Cosy, but NOT because of your dumbass

LBB: Oh de doe, I'm a stud

Jops: No, you're an idiot. I'm done with you. Cosy, and I, are on the 
phone, and she said, "LBB can pound sand". What do you think of that, blind boy!!

LBB: Oh yes, Cosy looooves me, I can see it in her eyes

Jops: At least she HAS eyes

LBB: Hey, mom said I have visions. Not sure what that means, but it sure sounds important, which makes me important. This is why Cosy loooves me. And yep, you're jealous!!

Jops: Uggg. Cosy see what you do? Looking all sexy, and naked. You even bring out the "vision" in LBB.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

ROTFL! Oh that LBB and Jops can always make me laugh. Hugs to you little lovers! Cosy sends noselicks...yes, I said NOSE.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She looks beautiful in her gorgeous tutu!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Brit you have pushed me over the cuteness edge with those TuTu pictures. If ever a girl was meant to wear a pink TuTu it is Cosy. She's all cuteness, girly and frilly. Pink was made for her. What a doll baby. She's just as cute naked as you know. I laughed at Lynn saying Cosy knows she's beautiful. She does and that's part of her beauty too! :wub::wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Those pictures were precious!!


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

she looks adorable in her little outfit!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok how do you keep her so looking perfect? She looks 
so precous in her tutu.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

too cute with her tutu , how big is cosy ? she look soo teeny !! shes beautiful !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> Ok how do you keep her so looking perfect? She looks
> so precous in her tutu.


She doesn't always look like that although since she is now the only dog she keeps her topknot in all day. That's a good thing!



uniquelovdolce said:


> too cute with her tutu , how big is cosy ? she look soo teeny !! shes beautiful !


She weighs a tad under 4 lbs. She's compact so she appears a little smaller, I think.

Thanks, everyone for the nice comments.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Tu Be, Tu Be!!!!!! Keep it on Cosy!!!!!! You look smashing darling!


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

She is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cosy looks gorgeous in that fluffly, pink tutu, Brit, even if she don't like it, LOL! 

She's such a little sweetheart and I love the matching bow on her, too!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I LOVE that girl!!!:wub:


----------

